# 14 Topshop Lipstick Haul! Swatches included!



## retrofox (Apr 26, 2011)

I went to New York in MArch and scooped up 5 of these! Pigmented and creamy, I fell in love and bought the remaining ones I didn't own online and they came today! This is what I got:



images/7/77/7721ec74_post1_1.jpg

images/b/b6/b6f43f0e_post2_1.jpg

images/a/ac/ac14d172_post4_1.jpg
images/7/7f/7ff88d2e_post3_1.jpg


----------



## retrofox (Apr 26, 2011)

why won't these show up as a picture?!?!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 26, 2011)

wow i love all the lipsticks.. ive never tried topshop lipsticks.. how do u find them compared to mac?


----------



## retrofox (Apr 26, 2011)

I would say these are on MAC's level. They are nicely pigmented, creamy with a slight glossy finish. They have a light rose scent and are tasteless. The packaging is sturdy, but should be kept somewhere clean because the white metal casing attracts alot of..well..whatever's around it lol! My only issue is the dents found in the lipsticks (as you can see in the picture). No matter how careful I am, I cant seem to keep these lippies dent free : ( but besides that I love these! I have over 200 MAC bullets and plenty of illamasqua, nars, kat Von d, and urban decay and I must say that these are my 2nd favorite lippies under MAC! I really recommend giving these a try!


----------



## Iwantitall (May 4, 2011)

Im always umming and aahring over these everytime i go into Topshop. You have made me make up my mind-im going to pick up the lavender and coral ones. Thanks for the swatches x


----------



## retrofox (May 4, 2011)

Iwantitall said:


> Im always umming and aahring over these everytime i go into Topshop. You have made me make up my mind-im going to pick up the lavender and coral ones. Thanks for the swatches x


 
	O good choice! The lavender one is the closest I've found to MAC's Lavender Whip so far and Oh La La is a beautiful pinky-coral that I plan on rockin for the summer! Let me know what you grab!


----------

